# weight or age to start breeding???



## shan777 (May 1, 2012)

Hey guys.

Just wanting to get people's opinion on when they breed their waskly wabbits.

I have a NZW doe and buck, and a CALI doe. They are 3 1/2 months old.

I hear some people go off weight to begin breeding, ie- does at a weight of 10-12lbs.

I also hear people go off age depending on size of rabbit, ie- 6-12 months for large breeds.

What's everyone's thoughts on this???


----------



## shan777 (May 1, 2012)

actually I used my brain and did a search and found some good info. 

There is an argument out there backed up with research that 17 weeks, or 4.5kgs is optimal. ..... not 100% convinced though. 

Might just go with the 6 month mark....


----------



## terri9630 (May 1, 2012)

Keep in mind that bucks usually take longer to mature.  My does were ready at about 6months and my buck wasn't interested until about 8 months.  I have New Zealand whites.


----------



## that's*satyrical (May 1, 2012)

Our buck was ready to go at 5 months. Does it depend on breed? Ours is American Chinchilla.


----------



## terri9630 (May 1, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> Our buck was ready to go at 5 months. Does it depend on breed? Ours is American Chinchilla.


I've only had the NZW's so I don't know about other breeds.  All 3 of my bucks have been this way.


----------



## shan777 (May 1, 2012)

terri9630 said:
			
		

> Keep in mind that bucks usually take longer to mature.  My does were ready at about 6months and my buck wasn't interested until about 8 months.  I have New Zealand whites.


ah ok. So it'll be more so waiting for my boy to be ready.

From the sounds of it, its up to the individual rabbits in the end.

Thanks for the feedback


----------



## PinkFox (May 2, 2012)

well with my buns, my standard rex girls are ready and raring by 5 1/2-6 months, but it took bigwig untill about 6 1/2-7 monhts before he realy showed interest...
wheras with my mini rex my buck was eady to go by 5 1/2 months (i wait untill 6 months personaly i like to know there done growing so their bodies can focus on developing the feuts rather than trying to divide resources between mothers growth and the fetuses.


----------



## SowdersHomestead (May 9, 2012)

Here is some info from another forum on breeding programs

http://www.rabbitproducersassociation.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=57


----------



## shan777 (May 9, 2012)

SowdersHomestead said:
			
		

> Here is some info from another forum on breeding programs
> 
> http://www.rabbitproducersassociation.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=57


thanks heaps


----------

